# Secret Reaper SIGN UP/WISH LIST



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey it's that time again to start the offical sign up for the 2008 Secret Reaper Halloween Gift Exchange. Please read the info posted below. 


EVENT: 2008 Halloween Gift Exchange

WHAT IS IT? The Secret Reaper is a Halloween gift exchange. The members of this forum will trade something that is Halloween related. This can range from decor, cookbooks, party supplise or homemade objects.

WHAT IS THE FEE TO JOIN? To join in, it is free. However as everyone knows it reciving a dull gift can suck and kill the spirit of the season so we have set a mineum budget of $15.00. If you would like to spend more than this feel free to.

WHATS THE SIGN UP DATE? To be apart of the 2008 SR please be signed up on this page no latter than MARCH 20th. 

HOW DO THEY KNOW WHAT I WANT? When you sign up this year please include a small wish list of what you like and of what you don't. This might make it a little eaiser for your secret reaper. 

WHEN WILL I FIND OUT WHO I GOT? The sign up dead line is March 20th. I plan on pming you on April 1st with the person you have. SO PLEASE CHECK YOUR INBOX THAT WEEK.

HOW WILL SHIPPING WORK? If your out of the US and would still like to play, there's no problem there. Just be aware the most members are from the US. 
If you DO NOT want to ship out of the country then please say so on your sign up sheet. Otherwise you will be paired.

HOW WILL I BE MATCHED? This year I will be matching people electronically.

WHAT IF I BACK OUT? If you back out you shall fear the secret reaper shall appere. No really if you wish to back out that is completly fine just let HalloweenKing know so he can make sure the person still recieves a gift.


If there are any comments or questions please messege me Halloweenking and I will repsond ASAP. Thanks for all that want to play in this years Secret Reaper. I have a feeling this could be the best year so far.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Signup for 08 SR

member: Halloweeking

Likes: Anything that is not cute.

Dislikes: Cute stuff. Ick.

Shipping: Would like to keep shipping in us.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Member: DaveintheGrave
Likes: Creepy stuff, preferably things I can display outside.
Dislikes: Gory stuff or Cutesy stuff.
Shipping: U.S., Canada, UK. Pretty much any country except Haiti.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

signup for 08 sr

member: hallorenescene

likes: midnight syndicate, ghost hunters dvd [i have the complete season 1 and best of season 1 volume 2], nothing cute

dislikes: gross, gory, or sick

shipping: U.S.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Sign up for '08 SR

member: Laurie S.

likes: pumpkins/jack'o'lanterns, any creepy indoor decor, horror/mystery/suspense novels, Dracula comics

dislikes: anything gory (don't want to scare my sons or the tot'er's)

shipping: U.S., Canada, UK (hopefully there won't be another Royal Mail strike this year!)


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

Sign up for SR 2008

Member: Mr. Halloween

Likes: Anything!(nicknack's, Animals, feathery(black), HALLOWEEN!)

Dislikes: Wimpy

Shipping: No UK


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Sign up for '08 SR

member: Frenchy

likes: everything related to witches and wizard (harry Potter) indoor or outdoor 

dislikes: anything gross , gory or sick 

shipping: U.S., Canada, UK anywhere in the world (so happy to do it )
__________________


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Why not....sign me up.

likes: gory stuff, skeletons, lil, hearse, anything haunt/horror related.

dislikes: cutsy stuff

shipping: us only


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

sign up 08
kallie
i like spooky cute stuff, spooky victorian stuff (like old photos and such) and things that make me laugh, but still are very spooky(nothing gory)
but really i'd be happy with anything
shipping: lexington, KY(mine) and i'd prefer not to ship over seas because of price, but i would


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Sign Up 08 SR.

Member. BonemanB

Likes. anything that could go outside. (yard haunter)

Dislikes. Cutsy.............

Shipping. U.S.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

signup for 08 sr

member: Lacey38655

likes: witches, yard haunter, tombstones, cemetery related, harry potter, Halloween related figurines.....

dislikes: none

shipping: U.S.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

member: Pandora

Likes: Really anything, but generally like cemetery/tombstone, Victorian, Haunted Mansion type stuff

Dislikes: Gory stuff

Shipping: Would like to keep shipping in USA


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Member: Coal Miner's ghost

Likes: anything Halloween...Bats. Skelly's, creepy...

Dislikes: Pumpkins, Cutesies

Shipping: U.S.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Secret Reaper? This sounds so cool. I know I'm new here, but I would love to participate. Sign me up. What do I do, how do I sign up. You must tell me!!! I love this idea. Oh I'm spookilicious mama by the way. You can call me spook for short I believe it was halorenescene who called me that first. Anyway let me know what I have to do


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Sign up for 08 SR



Member: Spookilicious mama

Likes: anything Halloween...love halloween vintage items also like anything different that is scary of haunting. I have two Halloween (christmas trees) love funky halloween ornaments.

Dislikes: Don't like gory, or anything too evil looking

Shipping: U.S.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

EVENT: 2008 Halloween Gift Exchange

WHAT IS IT? The Secret Reaper is a Halloween gift exchange. The members of this forum will trade something that is Halloween related. This can range from decor, cookbooks, party supplise or homemade objects.

WHAT IS THE FEE TO JOIN? To join in, it is free. However as everyone knows it reciving a dull gift can suck and kill the spirit of the season so we have set a mineum budget of $15.00. If you would like to spend more than this feel free to.

WHATS THE SIGN UP DATE? To be apart of the 2008 SR please be signed up on this page no latter than MARCH 20th.

HOW DO THEY KNOW WHAT I WANT? When you sign up this year please include a small wish list of what you like and of what you don't. This might make it a little eaiser for your secret reaper.

WHEN WILL I FIND OUT WHO I GOT? The sign up dead line is March 20th. I plan on pming you on April 1st with the person you have. SO PLEASE CHECK YOUR INBOX THAT WEEK.

HOW WILL SHIPPING WORK? If your out of the US and would still like to play, there's no problem there. Just be aware the most members are from the US.
If you DO NOT want to ship out of the country then please say so on your sign up sheet. Otherwise you will be paired.

HOW WILL I BE MATCHED? This year I will be matching people electronically.

WHAT IF I BACK OUT? If you back out you shall fear the secret reaper shall appere. No really if you wish to back out that is completly fine just let HalloweenKing know so he can make sure the person still recieves a gift.


If there are any comments or questions please messege me Halloweenking and I will repsond ASAP. Thanks for all that want to play in this years Secret Reaper. I have a feeling this could be the best year so far.


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Sign-up for '08 Secret Reaper baby yeah!

Member: AngelEye

Likes: Gory, Creepy or Evil stuff, Anything horror genre related, Pumpkins, Bats, Witches, Potions, Magic

Dislikes: Cute stuff.

Shipping: I would like to keep shipping in the U.S. Sorry International peeps! I'm poor!

Ooo 100th post! Yay me!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Member: Rikki

Likes: Not picky when it comes to Halloween but I especially like cemetery related things, gargoyles, skeletons/skulls, and zombies. Indoor or outdoor, it doesn't matter.

Dislikes: cutesy stuff, folk art, please no movies - I have a ton already!

Shipping: International


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Sign-up for 2008 Secret Reaper:

Member: Madam Hooch

Likes: Witches (and all their related accessories), Jack-O-Lanterns, anything Harry Potter related (I have all the books, movies and soundtracks), Midnight Syndicate, NBC/Jack Skellington

Dislikes: No gory stuff please

Shipping: I'll ship anywhere!

P.S. Can I just say I *LOVE* this? Sending presents is one of my favorite things!!! **Hooch is clapping her hands with delight**


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Sign Up for 2008 secret reaper:

Member: Scottish Scarer

Likes: Any scary props

Dislikes: Cute stuff or anything that ain't prop related

Shipping: International (like i've got a choice)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Sign Up for 2008 secret reaper:

Member: The Auditor

Likes: Witches, Jacks, vintage/"vintage look", Midnight Syndicate, etc.
Dislikes: Gore

Shipping: International


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Sign me up at the dotted line...

Member: 13Mummy

Likes: Any scary props

Dislikes: Cute stuff, make-up, costumes, movies

Shipping: International


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Great. Keep encourging other members to sign up for this great event.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sign me up!!
Likes: scarey, for outside
Dis-likes, gory, cutsie, movies
shipping, any where!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

*sign me up!!!!*

I played last year and it was the GREATEST!!!.. except for the guy I sent to didn't send to his reaper... but water under the bridge.. sorry cinders
childofthenight/aka randy
likes: anything spooky
dislikes: cute stuff
I will send anywhere
I had sooooo Much fun last year!!! thank you halloweenking!
and THANK YOU!! Ms.Meeple!!!!!! I loved your gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
clownman...nevermind hmmmm


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

childofthenight said:


> I played last year and it was the GREATEST!!!.. except for the guy I sent to didn't send to his reaper... but water under the bridge.. sorry cinders
> childofthenight/aka randy
> likes: anything spooky
> dislikes: cute stuff
> ...


Thanks for reminding me on that. If anyone fails to recive a gift LET ME NO and I will personally send one out to you. Only one person was a coward and diden't come through. If your going to scam don't do it here.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Sign me up too!
Member: BooBerrie
Likes: cemetery related, western stuff (my theme this year is a haunted hoedown most anything - we do a combo party/yard haunt
Dislikes: nothing TOO gory (too many little ones at our party) or overly cutsie stuff
Shipping - anywhere


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree halloweenking ... I was so mad last year after i found out cinders didn't get her gift from clownman..yes I will say his name!!!!!.. i put so much effort into my gift and packaging.. to think it went to a scamer !!! I hope cinders comes back I haven't seen her since


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Sign up 08 SR:

Member: nyhaunter

likes: anything really, handmade is cool, I'm not picky

dislikes: frogs, extreme gore

shipping: U.S.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Member: MsMeeple
Location: the Netherlands
Shipping: Anywhere

Tips: Think small and light! Shipping overseas can be expensive. But after hearing what others paid last year for shipping within the US, I don't think what I paid was too bad. No dvd's because of region codes and no electrical items due to differences in eu voltages (battery operated ok)

We really haven't decided on a theme for this year but we do know of two props we will be making. One is the haunted bookshelf and the other is a red riding hood prop. Last year we had a ghost popping out from behind a grave and this year we want to change that to a wolf popping up from behind a grave with a red riding hood figure standing in front of the grave. We have all the materials for the grave and wolf prop but still need to find a child size red riding hood cape with large hood for the red riding hood prop. Been having problems finding that and I'm horrible with sewing. We don't get tricker treaters but have a large party with decorations inside and out with lots of food.

Likes and dislikes: I'm pretty easy. Nothing toooooo gory and love humorous halloween things. You can always visit our website for more ideas. Just click on the banner in the signature.


----------



## mem22 (Sep 10, 2005)

Sign up 08 SR:

Member: mem22

likes: anything is great but love pirates, disney, skulls, etc....

dislikes: carnivals, clowns, anything that's not scary, lol.

shipping: U.S.

THANKS


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey everyone, after you sign up here, there is another thread where you need to check into and email halloweenking your addresses so he can send them out to your reapers-update for Sr read now


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

heres a link to the e- mail info thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=67111...sign up I'ts fun


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i should think everyone should be able to sign up


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I hope lots do hallorenescence..It was soo much fun last year......come on everyone 5 more days till the 10th sign up!!!! you'll have a great time!!!!!!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Sign up 08 SR:

Member: CaptnJackSparrow
likes: anything is great but LOVE pirates, disney, skulls!

dislikes: carnivals, clowns, anything that's cute or not scary!

shipping: U.S.

THANKS 

BTW, the first post said the deadline is the 20th...


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

Sign up 08 SR:

Member: 3SpookyChicks

Likes: Anything Halloween/haunt related. Spooky, creepy, gory, scary, heck even cutesy-I love it all!

Dislikes: None

Shipping: Anywhere

And a big thanks to Halloweenking for organizing this....I can't wait!


----------



## fallencorpse (Mar 2, 2008)

*sign up*

sr08
fallencorpse/childofthenight's wife .. lol
likes...gory, spooky, rotting things and weird candy
dislikes..cute stuff
thanks this will be fun!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Sign up 08 SR:

Member: Mr Unpleasant

likes: Most anything really, I'm concentrating on my graveyard this year-Homemade is cool, cutesy is_ NOT_

dislikes: anything not scary, those little animated things that play songs like "Bad to the bone" and WalMart

shipping: U.S. please

THANKS


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

Member: Medusa
Likes: Gory,gross,bloody.Also,"stick & click" led lights( used for outdoor lighting in my woods)
Dislikes: Cutsie stuff
Shipping:USA


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

What's this??! *What's this*??!! More people!!! *YEA*!! Halloweenking, surely these fine forum members can be added to this year's secret reaper list, even though it's after the tenth....or are we going by the first deadline of the 20th?? Hmmmmm, I don't know... but I say the more the merrier!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Sign up 2008 SR

Member: Madame Turlock

Like: Lanterns, Signs, Posters, Candy Molds, Witches, Ghosts, Skeletons, Candles, Lights, Decorations, Homemade Items....I'm easy to please 

Dislike: Gross Stuff, Bloody Body Parts

Shipping: U.S. please


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Madame!!!!! This is *GREAT*!!!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Okay since there are growing people shall I extend the sign up dead line to April 1st? Then when I get back from vaction on the 9th, I'll have everyone paired up?


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Sign up 08 SR:

Member: Dalloween

likes: props/monster themed stuff (evil clowns, witches, vampires, mummies, were wolfs, etc.) more generic though... not the Universal licensed stuff.

dislikes: cute or overly gory 

shipping: U.S.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Heck yes! people. Keep siging up. I might even send out a little prize myself. So if you'v been bad this year you might get something a little extra and Im NOT talking about a card.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

signup for 08 sr

member: HowDoIMlkACow

likes: Pumpkins, gory, scary, Nightmare before christmas, creepy 

dislikes: Cutsie

shipping: U.S.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh yay! I would love to participate in this!!

Sign up 2008 SR

Member: Magickbean

Like: Signs, Halloween Candy - m&ms, candycorn, pixie stix, anything that involves chocolate + peanut butter , Decorations - witches, skulls, skeletons, BATS, cats, rats, candles, pumpkins... er.. homemade things... Halloween socks, keyrings.. pens/pencils...badges....kitchen stuff... Goodness I am very easily pleased - anything Halloween related rocks my world!
*Edited to add - Candy Moulds! They are almost impossible to find here in the UK 

Dislike: I'm not really so much into the gorey/slimey/bloody things... and I have an absolute abundance of that fake spider web stuff/plastic vampire fangs/gloves with nails on so would prefer not to receive those things but hey, other than that I'm easy! 

Shipping: Anywhere in the world!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Magickbean, did you find the thread to the e-mail address to sign up? you need to do that, wouldn't want you to miss out on all the fun!!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*MAGICKBEAN!!!* Let's get this party started!!  Great to see ya!!


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Sign up 08 SR:

Member: Haunted Dogs

likes: Just about anything related to Halloween, especially home made!


dislikes: overly cute or overly gory

shipping: anywhere


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

Holy Cheese and Rice... I can't believe I missed this!!! Though, it's not surprising seeing as work is busy and that's where I usually read these boards.

I have to run my participation by my husband-- he should say yes-- but I'm tossing my lot in before the deadline. If I can't later, I'll let you know.

*Sign up 2008 SR*

Member: Jadewik

Likes: Victorian Gothic Type Items (Think Edgar Allen Poe), P-kin Carving (I really need a new scraper tool for 3D carving as mine broke last year *sadface*), I collect socks, witchy items, books magazines or anything with Halloween ideas, decorations, and things to hand out to ToTers round out my short list... My husband loves those candycorn pumpkins, so I'll add those to the list too. I'm pretty amiable, so whatever works. Our theme this year is "Mad Science/Jekyl/Hyde"... so anything that would assist with that would be very welcome too.

Dislike: No blood and guts type things, please. Please, no "cute" Halloween either. My ears aren't pierced, so earrings wouldn't work either... Halloween jewelery/pins in general is a bad idea unless it's a necklace or bracelet. =/

Shipping: I'd prefer to ship within the US, but I am able to ship overseas if necessary. =)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope every one here "signing up also finds the thread with the email address to make it official, wouldn't want any one left out that wants to join!


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

Thread with the email address?


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Count me in please:

Member: Desert Star

Likes: Spooky- gothic.

dislikes: Cute or gory

shipping: anywhere


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Count me in too!!

Member: Jon

Likes: Anything scary or gory

dislikes: Cute

shipping: USA


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Please e-mail your address and your wish list and any speacial request to:

*[email protected]*

This is your final confermation e-mail. It's great that your joining in the fun.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Has everybody sent and got yet. I is a poopooing in my pants !! just don't want to dissapoint my recipient.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

i havent sent mine out yet, the store I want to get things from dosent have anything out yet here, I would like to get it out before oct, so mine can get it early enough to put it out 
my wife needs to get hers too so she can send hers out


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

mine too is not sent yet but i haven't forget just can't access it right now but it will arrive before oct 31 that is a promise


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I missed the SR this time around. We had a similar gift exchange at 'the other place'.  Can't wait to hear what everyone got!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I sent mine a few weeks ago. I wanted to do it early so I could concentrate only on it instead of waiting until I was knee deep in my own projects. Bethene made a thread about it or you can see what I sent her in my 2008 Halloween album on my profile.


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

LawP said:


> I missed the SR this time around. We had a similar gift exchange at 'the other place'.  Can't wait to hear what everyone got!




I am sad I missed this too.........I had fun shopping for EvilMel last year.
LawP if you want a partner I would be happy to pair up....lol....I must warn you though I have trouble sticking to a budget. LOL I love to shop for Halloween....


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Miss Winnie, I would love to pair up!

I have to watch the budget but I'm a frugal shopper and manage to find great deals. Do you want to send me a list of your favorite Halloweenie type things?


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

arghhhh....I forgot all about this with everything going on...who did i get so I can send it out? Ill have to go back and look. any help thanks! HK...send me a pm with my reaper info.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Ahhhhh you cannot beat a secret reaper!


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

sorry you guys missed out, the whole "i don't want to disappoint & ican't wait to see what i get" is great


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Bah!! 

Foiled again.. I missed this.. again...Meh.

Let it be noted.. I would HAPPILY be someones lil Secret Reaper if they feel they missed the boat this time too or really really just want to get some Halloween Goodies in the mail. 

I love goodies in the mail.. don't you?!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i sent mine out. i have a note from my reaper it should be arriving anyday


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

What is this? Is it to late to join? Who do I talk to Lary?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

maybe talk to boo dacious above. the guy running this is not on the forum anymore so i don't know.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

damn missed it again...and i was gunna give my secret reaper $1 Million...oh well.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gd, can we be friends? i don't need the million, i'll just give you my halloween list. the million should cover it, or not. lol


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> gd, can we be friends? i don't need the million, i'll just give you my halloween list. the million should cover it, or not. lol


Oh, Intotaly would but I just spent it on all new halloween syuff.  I got a 50ft Dragon that breathes fire. He was quite pricy. Maybe next year? lol


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Dude, did I miss it?


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Boo_Dacious said:


> Bah!!
> 
> Foiled again.. I missed this.. again...Meh.
> 
> ...



I missed out too...rats! I'd be interested in joining in the fun too.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

AAAAHHHHHH!!! Just my luck. Disappear for a little while and you miss out on some of the cool things going on. (Boot to the head!) Well since I am quite sure I missed this years Secret Reaper... Ill put my name down for next years one!!!


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I think the secret reaper was done a little too early this year myself. I guess it was giving people a little time to prepare and get their reapers address. I'm glad saw this thread...I need to send my reaper gift out.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

CMGhost said:


> I think the secret reaper was done a little too early this year myself. I guess it was giving people a little time to prepare and get their reapers address. I'm glad saw this thread...I need to send my reaper gift out.


I agree with you. I think we did the gift exchange on another forum later in the summer when Halloween gets hopping retail-wise. A lot more people are lurking on the forum later in the summer and you get more participation. I'm pairing up with Winnie to do a gift exchange anyway - just a thought for those who found this thread a bit too late.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

yeah if anybodys willing to, that found out to late, I'll be more than happy to exchange gifts withsome one.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

LawP said:


> I agree with you. I think we did the gift exchange on another forum later in the summer when Halloween gets hopping retail-wise. A lot more people are lurking on the forum later in the summer and you get more participation. I'm pairing up with Winnie to do a gift exchange anyway - just a thought for those who found this thread a bit too late.


Well, I'll be the third to chime in and agree that I think it was done way, way too early. I think that late summer would have been alot better.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Yea way to early. I just noticed a few days ago about this. The person that started this thread is no longer here. Closed acount. 

If anyone wants to pair let me no....


----------



## CalypsoLB (Aug 8, 2007)

Sign Up 08 SR.

Member: Gizmomo86

Likes: Anything with fall/autumn decor for my house. Pumpkins, scare crows, leaves, etc. 

Dislikes: Gore or Scary *I have young ones!!!*

Shipping to US only please........


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I did not know HalloweenKing is gone... long live the King, an' may his memory be eternal.. (with all respect)


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

sign up for sr08

member: halloweeeiner

likes: clown stuff, fall and halloween decor'

dislikes: cute stuff


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I haven't sent my reaper gift yet, but I agree that it was started too early.
Might be a good idea to keep the current members that are paired together the same--to be fair to the ones who have sent gifts already. Then allow in new members who want to participate and pair all of that group together.
What happened to Halloweenking anyway?


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Guys, I could coordinate a second round of gift exchanges, if you want me to.

It's pretty easy...just gather everyone's names/addresses/preferences, right? Then pair people up (at random, sorta)?

Want to do it that way? We could have a second round.

If we do this though, do you guys want to have the date for mailing packages be much later...like September 1st or something? I'm open to different dates, but it's just easier if it occurs later on. There are certain things out on the shelves, but not nearly the amount of stuff that there would be in a month or so.

Well, anyways...my two cents.


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

I can vouch for EvilMel. See was a great partner last year (awesome gift giver  )


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I would love to participate in a Halloween gift exchange but being in the UK, we don't really start to see Halloween in the shops until some time into September so wouldn't really be able to send out any decent goodies until the end of September at the earliest.. although having said that, p&p to the US/Canada can take anything from 1 week - 3 weeks so at least it *should* still be there by Halloween.......


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

What's the amount normally?

I'd probably throw my hat into the ring.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I think it was $15 or $20 last year.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*I think the max was $20, but handmade props are awesome as well. I f we start another one up, I'M IN!!

Magicbean, there are a lot of things that you could gift without having to ship anything. Halloween music downloads, memberships to pumpkin carving sites (very cheap but awesome). Just be creative and your gift would be just as awesome and useful as a tangible prop.*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well said rookie. and ths year the cost was $15.00 or around there. magic bean, maybe some cool halloween patterns or craft patterns. if the person cooked email them a cookbook. i love to sew and make dolls. if you gave me a doll pattern for halloween, i would click my heels. some on the forum like those sexy star pin ups, that would be an idea. just find out what they like and do some thought in that direction. by the way, a lot like music for their choice, i know i did.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

EvilMel said:


> Guys, I could coordinate a second round of gift exchanges, if you want me to.
> 
> It's pretty easy...just gather everyone's names/addresses/preferences, right? Then pair people up (at random, sorta)?
> 
> ...


If so, than I'm in!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

OH NO!! I missed it!! It was sooo much fun alst year too.....

Is it too late to join with the other late Reapers?? Please please please???


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Well looking back halloween king was the person to send me a gift, in the exchange. 

I am interested to know if anyone has received their gift already. We could mark that name off the old list and restart with a new list and pairing if those interested. 

I would be happy to rework the list that halloween king has or pair up the new people interested.

Lets here some feedback.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I would just leave the original group paired up as is. It would be kind of rude to change up the recipients when some people have been working on ideas based on their partners likes and dislikes. Sounds like you guys have enough new people interested to make another grouping, though.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gothic, have you sent your reaper gift out yet? because you will still need to. but that leaves you without a gift. if you would like, i would be glad to send you something to for king. let me know what your likes are. it really helps if one has hints of what is liked. just let me know


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

no i haven't I was thinking the same thing leave the original group paired up. The members who have expressed interest pair them up and include myself and you in that list.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Winnie Sanderson said:


> I can vouch for EvilMel. See was a great partner last year (awesome gift giver  )


thanks!

Yeah, if you want to do the pairings and set them up, I'm in for the exchange. But I don't want to do it unless the mail date is later.

I'm all for it being prior to October 1st, but any time in July or early August and I'm out.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gothic, are you talking to me? if you already are on the first sign up, you need to still send to them or someone won't get a gift. but since king had you, then you will be without gift. i am getting a gift from ny haunter. i have received an email mine is on the way. i just would be happy to send to you so you get a gift like king would have done. i liked king and you so just would like to do this for him and you. you can still sgn up again if you want. you just would have 2 to buy for. whoever you drew the first time and whoever you are paired with the second time. just send me your likes and dislikes. thanks 
you have to leave the old sign up as is because a lot have sent. then they might not receive back.
on the old list it started early, but we had till the end of oct. to get it out.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Are they not paired up? Like two people send each other gifts?

If they are, then he'd have been paired with the halloweenking guy who's gone and would need a new partner and should NOT mail him a gift.

But if you guys didn't do partner pairs, then yeah...he'd need to mail one out but would not be receiving one.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok here is what I have so far lets set the date for the deadline of the secret reaper 2008 gift exchange to Sept 1st. The limit amount on gift is $25.00 please remember to PM your partner to get their contact information. 

cycle 1
fallen corpse to ny haunter
ny haunter to hallorenscene
hallorenscene to mr halloween
mr halloween to gothic princess
gothic princess to boneman b
boneman b to pandora
pandora to fallen corpse

cycle 2
laurie s to rikki
rikki to bethene
bethene to frenchy
frenchy to scottish scarcer
scottish scarcer to the auditor
the auditor to 13 mummy
13 mummy to ms meeple
ms meeple to boo berrie
boo berrie to m hooch
m hooch to laurie s

cycle 3 
angel eye to maddam turlock
madam turlock to mr unpleasant
mr unpleasant to memm 22
memm 22 to kallie
kallie to child of the night
child of the night to coal miner ghost
coal miner ghost to scare shack
scare shack to dave in the grave
dave in the grave to angle eyes

*NEW/UPDATED* 
cycle 4

glossy luv to gd freak
gd freak to rookie spooker
rookie spooker to malibu man
malibu man to halloween rocks 08
halloween rocks o8 to gizmomo 86
gizmomo 86 to halloweeeiner
halloweeeiner to evilmel
evilmel to magickbean
magickbean to dead ted
deadted to haunted dogs
haunted dogs to rev
rev to boo dacious
boo dacious to 3spookychicks
3spookychicks to dark star
dark star to jon
jon to dalloween
dalloween to glossy luv

cycle 5
bad table manor to ??


Is this list ok with other members? If so need some go ahead and we will make this pairing official.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Hallorenscene on the new list I am ok with not getting a gift from Mr Halloween, and sending 2 gifts out. If you look to the bottom I paired up with dalloween. 

Tell me if I am jumping the gun and if someone else should take over. Just there is a lot of interest in the members that they want to also be in on this exchange, and there is still time.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait I have Mr. Halloween not Halloween King, is this 2 different people or same guy with different screen names? In that case then I still am able to pair up with original guy. So I am going back to the list and making an edit until further notice.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mel, we didn't do partner pairs


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no gothic, reread the list, i had mr halloween, [he's already got his gift] mr halloween gives to you gothic, and gothic you give to boneman b.
so gothic you still need to give to boneman.
now since i think about it, king never put his name on the list. that makes that work out alright then


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> mel, we didn't do partner pairs


Yep! Got it.

I see how it went now.

I understand. I'm also fine with a September 1 deadline. Usually a number of places have things out at that time.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

when you have the new sign up, please make note the old sign up is still in effect. that this is for ones that are new or wanting to do a second gift. we don't want a someone on the old list to not get a present.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Exactly right to the both of you. I am in the process of finalizing boneman's gift now. Need to add 1 or 2 more things to the box and it is ready to go. 

I didn't include winnie and lawp because the post said they were sending gifts to each other. 

What about allowing anyone else interested in receiving a partner until the end of this week and then we close cycle 4 pairing.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm going to have to back out of the exchange. I just took a 20% pay cut at work (they're trying to avoid laying people off)... and I, unfortunately, don't have the money to participate at this time. I've been forced to scale back a lot on my Halloween plans.

If you could just take me off the list, I'd appreciate it.

The list should read: 
boo dacious to dark star

I'll send a PM to them both explaining the situation as well.

Thanks. =)


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

Is it too late to sign up again? I signed up originally but Halloweenking missed a few people on the list when he paired everyone up. He was going to add another cycle but, sadly, never got the chance. I know Capt'n Jack and I were skipped-not sure about anyone else!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I will remove jadewik and add 3 spooky chicks


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I missed this the first time around, so if you're adding people still, please throw my name in the hat.
Likes: Martha Stewart-style Halloween, Victorian, old-fashioned, gothic, medieval, Universal Monsters, steampunk, anything 2-headed.
Dislikes: gore, blood, etc.
Unable to ship outside of USA
~thankx!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I was digging through old post and this seems pretty sweet. Also the person that started this is no longer alive.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

OK im not sure if im too late or not but I would like to participate as well. Can you tell me if I made it in intime. If I did let me know and I will post what my likes are as well. oooh I hope I make it


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Well if you add me 
Likes - Vintage Halloween, Victorian Halloween, Also like Funky Glittered Halloween pieces. Have two Halloween Vintage trees for Halloween ornaments.
Dislike - Blood, gore, stuffed witches, any stuffed halloween item.
Would like to ship in U.S.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Ah sorry! Missed quite a few posts on this thread! Thank you to Rookie and hallorenescene - you are certainly right! I am now buzzing with ideas of a few things I can make and buy ahead of time  

*oooooh is excited* 

I should probably add my likes and dislikes at this point - I found I had actually tried to sign up to this aaaaages ago and I had written down my likes/dislikes, so here they are again hehe 

Like: Witchy/ Halloween signs like the ones in Michaels, Halloween Candy - m&ms, candycorn, pixie stix, anything that involves chocolate + peanut butter lol.. Decorations - witches, skulls, skeletons, BATS, cats, rats, candles, pumpkins... er.. homemade things... Halloween socks, keyrings.. pens/pencils...badges....kitchen stuff... Goodness I am very easily pleased - anything Halloween related rocks my world! Oh and Halloween candy moulds/food picks! They are almost impossible to find here in the UK

Dislike: I'm not really so much into the gorey/slimey/bloody things... and I have an absolute abundance of that fake spider web stuff/plastic vampire fangs/gloves with nails on so would prefer not to receive those things but hey, other than that I'm easy!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

If its not to late I would also like to sign up again. I had a baby earlier this year and wasnt watching the forum when you guys started this. I had fun last year doing it. Let m eknow if its too late. 
Likes---anything scary
Dislikes---Anything cutsie, pirates.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> Well if you add me
> Likes - Vintage Halloween, Victorian Halloween, Also like Funky Glittered Halloween pieces. Have two Halloween Vintage trees for Halloween ornaments.
> Dislike - Blood, gore, stuffed witches, any stuffed halloween item.
> Would like to ship in U.S.


Ye fergot ta add Pirates ('least _one_ _particular_ pirate) ta yer likes luv


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

1LuvHalloween said:


> If its not to late I would also like to sign up again. I had a baby earlier this year and wasnt watching the forum when you guys started this. I had fun last year doing it. Let m eknow if its too late.
> Likes---anything scary
> Dislikes---Anything cutsie, *pirates*.


Aye be takin' tha' personally 'luv!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

now that's the old capt we know and love. hahaha


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Ye fergot ta add Pirates ('least _one_ _particular_ pirate) ta yer likes luv



 
Ooh what I wouldn't give to be that girl in your avie right now


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

i never understood why the person we buy for doesn't buy for us too, why was it so crossed over? like, i buy for child of night, and mem22 buys for me, but why didn't HK have child buy for me too because i was buying for him? also, i don't know this mem22 person, and i never see them online, so i feel weird about it. i just feel like i don't have a friendship with them like i do with a lot of others here.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Kallie in my way of thinking that is how you end up making new friends like me here i probably wouldn't have talk to SS as i am a shy person without the secret reaper gift now i have to find and try to know him better by talking to him about what he likes and not . you will never know in the future mem22 might be your best friend in this forum . But i understand what you saying


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

cycle 1
fallen corpse to ny haunter
ny haunter to hallorenscene
hallorenscene to mr halloween
mr halloween to gothic princess
gothic princess to boneman b
boneman b to pandora
pandora to fallen corpse

cycle 2
laurie s to rikki
rikki to bethene
bethene to frenchy
frenchy to scottish scarcer
scottish scarcer to the auditor
the auditor to 13 mummy
13 mummy to ms meeple
ms meeple to boo berrie
boo berrie to m hooch
m hooch to laurie s

cycle 3
angel eye to maddam turlock
madam turlock to mr unpleasant
mr unpleasant to memm 22
memm 22 to kallie
kallie to child of the night
child of the night to coal miner ghost
coal miner ghost to scare shack
scare shack to dave in the grave
dave in the grave to angle eyes

*NEW/UPDATED*
cycle 4

glossy luv to gd freak
gd freak to rookie spooker
rookie spooker to malibu man
malibu man to 1 luv halloween 
1 luv halloween to gizmo 86
gizmomo 86 to halloweeeiner
halloweeeiner to evilmel
evilmel to magickbean
magickbean to dead ted
deadted to haunted dogs
haunted dogs to rev
rev to boo dacious
boo dacious to 3spookychicks
3spookychicks to dark star
dark star to jon
jon to dalloween
dalloween to glossy luv

cycle 5
bad table manor to spookilious mama
spookilicious mama to bad table manor


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'v alreaddy been paired with another member. Could you remove me from this list just so there's no conffustion?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks GothicPrincess, I already Pmd the person I am to buy for, hopefully i will get a bit more info on them. Can you remind me again when the gifts are to be sent by?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Cycle 1-3 the pairing is set, people are sending gifts out to members.

Cycle 4 will end tomorrow the 18th, so you should check back then to see who you will diffenetly have.

cycle 5 will end on the 25th. This leaves room for those that haven't seen this post. 

In my OP if it is ok with everyone I say make the deadline Sept 1st, but if you need a few extra days just let your SR know that you are planning something, just need extra time. 

Halloweenrocks, I have taken your name off the list.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey there Gothic Princess,
on the post here it shows spookilious mama and I get each other, but in the group email I just got it says spookilicious mama to 1 luv halloween and noone to me.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

BadTableManor said:


> Hey there Gothic Princess,
> on the post here it shows spookilious mama and I get each other, but in the group email I just got it says spookilicious mama to 1 luv halloween and noone to me.


Yes that is how i read it as well. But now I see that 1 luv halloween has someone else giving to them. That is fine with me I dont mind at all being paired up with Bad Table Manor, just please let me know for sure so I know who it is Im buying for. Thanks Goth.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I moved 1 luv halloween up to cycle 4 when bad table manor dropped out. To fill her place. Right now there is no more takers so that is the reason I have paired the 2 of you up.. 

Also tomorrow will finalize cycle 4 on the pairing, after tomorrow go ahead and Pm your SR and swap info.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, I know I fell thru th' planks now... I wrote HK early in th' year bu' ne'er got a reply.. I posted ta this thread too (msg #36) so... GP, 'ave ye go' anyone fer a swank-bellied pirate such as I?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> I moved 1 luv halloween up to cycle 4 when bad table manor dropped out. To fill her place. Right now there is no more takers so that is the reason I have paired the 2 of you up..
> 
> Also tomorrow will finalize cycle 4 on the pairing, after tomorrow go ahead and Pm your SR and swap info.



I dont think bad table manor dropped out I think halloweenrocks did. Oh boy now im confused. ARe bad table manor and I swapping, just let me know ok. Thanks girl


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

left right up down side side....arrgghhh you are right..... Yes you gals are swapping with each other.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> I moved 1 luv halloween up to cycle 4 when bad table manor dropped out. To fill her place. Right now there is no more takers so that is the reason I have paired the 2 of you up..
> 
> Also tomorrow will finalize cycle 4 on the pairing, after tomorrow go ahead and Pm your SR and swap info.


What? I didn't drop out. Oh, OK. Now I see. *waves to Spookilicious mama* Hey, pardner!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok yay!***********


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey everyone, I didn't even know I made the list until now but I would be happy to participate. i Kept checking the list on Larrys site but never saw a group 4 or 5.

Can someone catch me up ?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to have you dark star


----------



## CalypsoLB (Aug 8, 2007)

So Im lost - I just PM the person Im buying for asking for their address and then go from there? when do we send out the gifts?

~Beth


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Me and another person have exchanged pms before I saw that I was on the list. Sorry for any confustion. Do half of these people know that there playing?


----------



## CalypsoLB (Aug 8, 2007)

im thinking not because Im signed up with halloweeeiner and he/she hasent even signed up on this post!!! Im so utterly confused!!!

~Beth


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Is it toooooo late to join in the fun this year?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Gizmo you are correct, Pm your partner and get their address, look for someone to contact you for your address. Once you have the contact information, talk to your partner about his or her interests and likes. Try to come up with something personal and send it out before Sept 1st. 

Halloween Scream Queen I will get you on the list for cycle 5.


----------



## CalypsoLB (Aug 8, 2007)

What Im saying though is my partner isnt even signed up!!! How can I do this if he/she doesnt even know their signed up to buy something for someone else - thats a bit unfair isnt it?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> Gizmo you are correct, Pm your partner and get their address, look for someone to contact you for your address. Once you have the contact information, talk to your partner about his or her interests and likes. Try to come up with something personal and send it out before Sept 1st.
> 
> Halloween Scream Queen I will get you on the list for cycle 5.


WAHOOOOO!! I don't like the gory stuff, cutesy, or stuff related to movies (e.g., Freddy, Jason, POTC).

I do like old Halloween tin signs, vintage costumes, prop building materials, and anything having to do with redheaded witches. Or, anything to do with this year's theme: "Hillbilly Hell-O-Ween!" 

I'll ship to the US.


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_Am I to late to sign up?_


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Am I the only one confused?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

dark star you are teamed up with jon. I put you with hiim because he has requested to be added to the secret reaper list. You should contact him, and if you can't please PM me and let me know and we will work something out.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Gizmo--- Check your PM I sent you one to get your address for the exchange


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I haven't forgotten, I just thought it was a little early to send stuff, plus I've been collecting items here and there . I absolutely _LOVE to _do this, it is SOOOO much fun!!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks, I thought so, but like I said I really didn't know I made the list till a few days ago, so I haven't really been following this thread. I will get right on this and contact him. Iam I understanding that it is a Sept. 1st deadline?


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_Am I signed up?_


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

someone should make another secret reaper in august and every particpants send their stuff out 2 wks before halloween.. just a thought


and I just wanted to say RIP halloweenking, I came back just a wk ago for the first time thi yr and that was the last thing I was looking forward to.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i just recieved my secret reaper gift from nyhaunter. i love it. bats you know can go with everything. and i have always wanted a cd by this group. even the little squeeking rat is a nice prop. *THANKS*


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

You're quite welcome..glad you like!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

k dacalio I will get you on the list within a few days waiting on a few more people to sign up..


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

hallorenscene way cool bat, very freaky... I have that CD and it is awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks, i am very happy with what i got. i listened to the cd and it is a good one. i really like bats. i have lots of bats, and this one i didn't have yet. that is even cool. 
i think i'm going to have to visit with rookie. i can't seem to keep my pictures up. hope some can see what i got.
anyway, it was fun doing the secret reaper. i wouldn't mind doing it again. if you come out on the dead line for signing up with an extra, you can pair me up again. and i think kallie has the right idea. next time if we do this, you should have two people give to each other. i think it would be easier for us as well as for you. less confusing. thanks for doing all the extra work pairing people up.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i posted my secret reaper gift from ny haunter above, but i wrote in purple so it is hard to read. so everyone, i love what i got, check it out. bats go with everything and the cd is awesome. thanks ny haunter


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

wow 
this came ealy this year, I just started browsing the sight & notice I missed the secret reaper this year,, bummuer,, I liked doing it last year,,


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

lancekik said:


> wow
> this came ealy this year, I just started browsing the sight & notice I missed the secret reaper this year,, bummuer,, I liked doing it last year,,


 
Hey,
I bet you can still sign up. Just talk to The Gothic Princess.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

*thsnks*



halloweenrocks08 said:


> Hey,
> I bet you can still sign up. Just talk to The Gothic Princess.


thanks I sent her a PM

bytheway

member name lancekik

location L.A., CA

likes:
gory, or cemetary, or any scrap pneumatic stuff (valvs tubes cylindars wathever ) you have lying around,

Dislikes:
Cute stuff


here is to hoping I get in


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

lancekik I am pairing you up with k. dacalio please contact each other and swap information. The deadline for the SR is Sept 1st.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

2008 SECRET REAPER IS CLOSED.

Friendly remember to everyone signed up that we have moved the deadline to September 1st to send out your Secret Reaper gift exchange. So please contact your partner and get their mailing address and contact information. 

Also this would be a great time to get to know another forum member, swap ideas, ask for advice. 

If you have any questions or problems, feel free to contact me. [email protected] or PM me.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to seeing what everyone got! I might sign up for this next year - although not sure how much p&p will be!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm not playing this year but isen't September 1st unfair to send out gifts? Cause what if people don't find something speacial till after? Coulden't the sign up date just be september 1st? I bet there would be more people that come to the forum by september anyway.

Just a thought to take in to consideration. Thanks.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> I'm not playing this year but isen't September 1st unfair to send out gifts? Cause what if people don't find something speacial till after? Coulden't the sign up date just be september 1st? I bet there would be more people that come to the forum by september anyway.
> 
> Just a thought to take in to consideration. Thanks.



x2 .........


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Blah! Last year I saw the Secret Reaper game and I was so jealous because I didn't stumble upon these forums until it was too late to participate....how the heck did I miss it again? lol

Awe well...guess I need to stop procrastinating Halloween stuffs until summer time and get on the ball like everyone else!!!!!111oneone


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Halloweeeiner said:


> x2 .........


Oh good. Halloweeiner, are you in on the exchange? I am hoping so since I am supposed to get a gift from you, but haven't heard from you! hah hah.

If not, then lemme know!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Now that I am thinking more about it, Most of the stores with the exception of Michael's and Dollar Tree will not even have alot of Halloween out till the first couple weeks in September, which leaves buying online.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Did I ever get hooked up with anyone??


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

I just realized I haven't received an assigned persons info like last year.... so I came here to check out what's going on, and boy am I confused! It looks like one person started the exchanged this year and then canceled their forum account... then others took over. Is there still anything official going on or has the exchange fallen to the way side? Help! I don't want someone not receiving a gift because I didn't know what was going on or what to do.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Dalloween you have glossyluv. You need to buy for her. It is posted on page 13 or something close to that on this thread You may want to contact her to get her likes and dislikes there darling*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Glossyluv has changed her name to Mistress of the Abyss. Like Spooki said, you need to contact her for her likes and dislikes and also for her mailing address.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Dalloween! Like Rikki mentioned, I changed my name from glossyluv to Mistress of the Abyss. I thought that my old name was not Halloween-themed enough, lol!

Sorry for the confusion!!!


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

So, this has become the (not so) secret reaper exchange? lol

J


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Good grief...hah hah...was it supposed to be secret?

I'll be happy if I even get a gift at this point. hah hah.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

next year to make it secret you should have to post your likes/dislikes online then pm your address to the man in charge who will yell you who to buy for but not who is going to buy for you.. make it random not paired.. a little more work for the dreaded soul who volenteers.. but more exciting & secret.. ............. Its all good any way just felt like posting today


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That's what we did last year, lancekik. The guy who started organizing it this year I guess had some personal issues that kept him from finishing the job so he asked if it was okay that it not be secret this year. He had already randomly matched people up but posted a list of who had who and asked us to get the info from our person because he couldn't spare the time. I'd imagine that next year we'll go back to the old way, whoever will spearhead it.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

i was late last year so I knwew who I got ,, so I figures I would login a couple months early this year, but they started even earlier,, haha on me.. hope alll is/will be well for halloweenking


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

So, am I suppose to figure out who has my name and send them my address, etc.?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey according to the list jon has you. Go to page 13 of this post to see.*


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

fallen corpse to ny haunter
ny haunter to hallorenscene
hallorenscene to mr halloween
mr halloween to gothic princess
gothic princess to boneman b
boneman b to pandora
pandora to fallen corpse

cycle 2
laurie s to rikki
rikki to bethene
bethene to frenchy
frenchy to scottish scarcer
scottish scarcer to the auditor
the auditor to 13 mummy
13 mummy to ms meeple
ms meeple to boo berrie
boo berrie to m hooch
m hooch to laurie s

cycle 3
angel eye to maddam turlock
madam turlock to mr unpleasant
mr unpleasant to memm 22
memm 22 to kallie
kallie to child of the night
child of the night to coal miner ghost
coal miner ghost to scare shack
scare shack to dave in the grave
dave in the grave to angle eyes

*NEW/UPDATED*
cycle 4

glossy luv to gd freak
gd freak to rookie spooker
rookie spooker to malibu man
malibu man to 1 luv halloween
1 luv halloween to gizmo 86
gizmomo 86 to halloweeeiner
halloweeeiner to evilmel
evilmel to magickbean
magickbean to dead ted
deadted to haunted dogs
haunted dogs to rev
rev to boo dacious
boo dacious to 3spookychicks
3spookychicks to dark star
dark star to jon
jon to dalloween
dalloween to glossy luv

cycle 5
bad table manor to spookilious mama
spookilicious mama to bad table manor


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I went ahead and *sorry mods* bumped the list from page 13.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Have you thought about starting a new thread "Updated Secret reaper list" ?

I am set now, but a lot of people still seem confused.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hmm I'd think the more threads on this subject would make it even more confussing. Someone should start a myspace or hauntspace page for this.


----------



## hippywitch24 (Jul 18, 2004)

Ah,I didn't know about this until now. Maybe next year.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am bummed out I didnt get in on this either....I dont become very active on the Halloween boards until August...I didnt know the sign ups were so early in the year! Maybe next year as I have participated in them on another site the past 2 years and they are great fun!
ETA- I woldn't be able to send anything by Sept 1st as there is hardly any Halloween Decor out in my area....it usually doesnt appear until the beginning of Sept. Wishing there was....


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I haven't even heard from the person who is sending me a gift despite posting on here and PMing them. 

I have contacted the guy who I'm sending my gift to, but am not sure if I'll be receiving one! Oh well. This has been the oddest gift exchange that I've ever been a part of, I'll tell you that one!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Anyone interested in starting over? Or maybe doing a round 2? Let's get it organized in September and then start mailing Oct.1. Any volunteers?


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm another one of us who doesn't tend to come back till around this end of summer time of year, so if there was going to be a round 2 or late entries i'd be willing to jump aboard, but if not i'll have to wait till next year.

I'll check back on this thread though to see what happens, there seems to be alot of confusion from what i'm reading


----------



## Nookie (Sep 13, 2004)

*I am interested...*

I have participated the last two years and this was way to early. I think we should start a new thread.....ICKYVICKI??


----------



## hippywitch24 (Jul 18, 2004)

I'd be interested,too.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

depends how well i do in vesgas om sept 6th,, 
the scariest thing i ever saw is how fast my money disapears there. 
must be a mischivouse ghost


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am in for the late entry! I dont come around until mid summer, so I missed the first two sign ups!! I have dont this the past two years on another site and it was great fun. We did pairs sign up and it went great!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm fairly new and would be interested in a round 2. On another newsgroup I used to read years ago we had a secret santa, it was so fun! Now a Halloween one...that's way too exciting, I fear my head would explode.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am new to the secret santa, the original forum member who put this together passed away. There was still several members who wanted to be paired up, so I jumped in and kept the ball rolling. I am going to create a 2nd forum thread for any new entry's that would like to be paired up. Any person who has not been able to contact their secret reaper, you can send me a PM and I will be happy to pair you with someone else.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> I am new to the secret santa, the original forum member who put this together passed away. There was still several members who wanted to be paired up, so I jumped in and kept the ball rolling. I am going to create a 2nd forum thread for any new entry's that would like to be paired up. Any person who has not been able to contact their secret reaper, you can send me a PM and I will be happy to pair you with someone else.


Halloweenking passed away? Wow, didn't know that. How sad.

MsM


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

I will be on the lookout for new thread. I am interested in this late round....but this thread is kind of confusing. Perhaps archive it somehow and start fresh restating the rules and how this is done. Or someone PM me if a September round or later gets going !


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*sign up for exchange*

I would like to sign up. I like some things gory. Could not wait till my grandkids got old enough to help, do the scary stuff. I don't like real cutesy things. No pirate items. I like something usable in some display. I will have each room a different theme . Witches, , spiders, vampires, The Frankensteins, The birds, The Exorcist, Rats, snakes, chainsaw guy, Phsyco, Dr. E. X. Periment ect. I don't mind sending to Canada. Thanks


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Member Lordgrimley.com

Likes Pretty much anything

Dislikes Cute Stuff

Shipping Anywhere


----------



## ArtVan (Jul 21, 2004)

I would like to sign up.

Likes pretty much anything

Dislikes Cute Stuff

Shipping Anywhere 


Thanks 
ArtVan


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Um... noobs, this was last year's Secret Reaper thread. Please find this year's thread and repost your comments there.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The 2009 signup is over HERE.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

hah hah.....


----------

